

Ask HN: Polyphasic sleep (Uberman, spamayl, etc) - seanp2k2

Have you tried it?  How did it go?  I can't try it right now due to my schedule, but it's something I've always been interested in and I'm wondering how it's working for all you entrepreneurs and hacker types on here.
======
orionhickman
From my personal experiences and the experiences of others who attempted this
as minors (which may make it more difficult or easier -- it's hard to say),
there's about a 0.5 chance you'll be able to make your sleep cycle just about
whatever you want. The other 0.5 results in you struggling to sleep and then
collapsing from lack of sleep pretty continually. Also: there is a high
probability you will have a craving for grapes. No one is sure why this
happens, but our guess is that it's healthier to indulge this craving.

~~~
booduh
Grapes contain melatonin, apparently. Melatonin is known to help you-- FALL
ASLEEP! The body's genius amazes me at times.

